# Fly problem



## CoolMantid (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey all,

So I have about 100 house fly pupae laft but they wont hatch. They have been in the freezer for a month. Also my cage is about 80 degrees could that be why? Should a buy a new bunch? Is their a specific method for feeding I should try so they can hatch?


----------



## gripen (Feb 4, 2012)

i never leave hfs in the fridge only bbs.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 4, 2012)

Why? It just slows down the hatching process


----------



## gripen (Feb 4, 2012)

i think only in bbs. thats what rebbeca told me.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 4, 2012)

Well I once left soem in the fridge for 2 weeks and they still hatched?


----------



## lunarstorm (Feb 4, 2012)

I've never used the freezer for pupae, as I fear it's too cold and they will die. I store my fly pupae in the fridge and they last for 3-4 weeks beforeh hatch rates substantially decline. Sounds like yours have expired.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok then. I will have to buy some new ones for my incoming mantids! Thanks you 2


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 4, 2012)

freezer will kill them, fridge works wonders for BBs, and does seem to work for HF too, just not as good. I always have many that dont hatch. but i always sperate them into different containers,leave them out for 1-2 days, then feed them, then put them back in the fridge for 3-4 days...repeat steps...makes them last sooo much longer

easier to feed to after just pulling them out of the fridge, they move slow and dont fly


----------



## Precarious (Feb 4, 2012)

Freezer = Death

Pupae only last 2 weeks or less under refrigeration. The longer they are refrigerated the fewer will actually hatch. So if you depend on flies for food if using pupae you will need to get a fresh batch every 2 weeks or less.

Maggots on the other hand last up to 2 MONTHS refrigerated. The only disadvantage is you have to plan ahead as pupation takes a few days, then another 7-10 days before they hatch. So buy 500 at a time and bring out batches that will be enough food for a week. Then bring out a fresh batch once a week and you'll be good.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 4, 2012)

Both last in fridge, sorry if I misled you gripen, but as the poster said he put them in freezer, and even though fllies pupae live thru the winter, they are under the dirt and for some reason that keeps them safe, just putting in freezer dont work, dont know why.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 5, 2012)

I get it. Well looks like tommarow morning I am buying some flies!


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2012)

Well you put them in the freezer!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 5, 2012)

If your having a problem with hatching do to pupae in the frige to long, you can always hatch out most of them and keep the hatched flies in the fridge, taking them out for a hour or so a day to feed them some honey(warmed back up) and get some to your mantis, they will last longer than if out in room temp 24/7.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 5, 2012)

Thats actually a really great idea! Did you have any escapees?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 5, 2012)

Well sometimes one may get out, but the cold flies are easy to put in the tanks without much fight, and my cat loves the chase if one does get out, lol.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh yeah. My cat loves escapees.


----------



## itzjustjeff (Feb 7, 2012)

I need a cat.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 7, 2012)

My cat lives outside. Its a long story. Basiclly he is wild


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 7, 2012)

Well a good hunter is in him then, just get him back outside to pee. lol.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 7, 2012)

No I wont. Well I cant without going to the hospital she will scratch the heck out of me


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 7, 2012)

Then she's not YOUR cat, she belongs to nature now I guess...


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 7, 2012)

Well no. This is part of the LONG story. But I will shorten it.

The previous owner found a cat that legally belonged to her. When she sold us the house part of the aggrement was to feed and care for the cat. She legally gave us the cat. So we legally own the cat. But she is extremely aggressive (To everyone but me, She will purr when I pet her and scratch my mom and brother, so I feed that cat.) That is it shortened down.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 7, 2012)

My apologies bro, you clearly did what's right and that's what counts, but once free there hard to get back into people terms? I hope she warms up to you sometime soon...


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey no need to apolgize. He is extremely skittish and her eye bleeds from being attacked by a hawk


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 8, 2012)

Cats are considered wild animals and I don't think owning one is legal or illegal and no license is required. Care of course comes down to a moral "obligation" that one assumes when taking in a new pet. You are a part of the moral minority.


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 10, 2012)

Heh, heh...I think you mean that cats are "domestic" animals. If they were considered "feral/wild", there would be laws regulating them, as they are an "introduced" species, then.


----------

